# Would you do this to your rat?



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Its a ratty fasion show!

Tails are Tops in Rat Fashion




























:blink:have to say I think this is slightly batty and completely disagree with the designer when she says that dressing up and humanising animals makes us take more notice of things like their nutrition and makes us bond with them better


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What kind of owner does that to their rats 

You don't need to dress a rat or any animal up like a doll to bond with it and give it agood standard of life surely?

Quite horrible ... in my opinion of course


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i absolutly hate people like this 

they are pets, not toys, if you want to dress something up go buy a doll!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't stand seeing animals dressed up unless for something like a charity walk . Get a doll if you want something to dress up


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't say I would unless it was edible lol then rosie would be the first one in the que!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I think that's just horrible. Why do people do it!
And also it seems (I dont have rats but have heard) that rats like to chew/eat things so surely they'll just eat the clothes they're being made to wear.....or at least I hope they do, that'll teach people to dress them up like dolls!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I dress mine up all the time, right now the boys are wearing full morning suits and the girls have ball gowns on, takes me ages to get them into their pyjamas every night. I would provide photographic proof but they are all camera shy so you will just have to belive me, I mean would I lie? :aureola:


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

Well if the animals don't mind it I'm not too bothered. If they where been crule to the rats and the rats where in distress then yes, I would care. I personally wouldn't do that to one of my rats, besides my rats wouldn't let me, they are too wriggily.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

UGH, I hate people that dress up there animals just enjoy them for what they are ffs :nono:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol my rats won't even entertain the idea of a harness, nevermind a full outfit! Having said that, I would love to dress them up for Halloween (for 5 mins to take pics then let them loose on a bowl of bananas or something!) and make little jumpers, but only for a quick pic and never force them if they're not liking it.

Those pics do look pretty silly though...not even in a cute way, just...creepy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> UGH, I hate people that dress up there animals just enjoy them for what they are ffs :nono:


But they cant sleep if they havent got their little fleecy jim jams on


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> But they cant sleep if they havent got their little fleecy jim jams on


Well obviously bedtime clothes are different durrrrr :


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> But they cant sleep if they havent got their little fleecy jim jams on


Do they wash up well hun, theyve been wearing them for quite a while now....what about their bathing suits?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> Do they wash up well hun, theyve been wearing them for quite a while now....what about their bathing suits?


The girls have bikinis and the boys have trunks, the pjs wash really well but they have several pairs, the girls have little pink nighties.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lol never heard of people doing this but if people dress dogs people are going to think its ok to dress other animals


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> The girls have bikinis and the boys have trunks, the pjs wash really well but they have several pairs, the girls have little pink nighties.


Now you are just being silly, nighties are not a good look :blink:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Now you are just being silly, nighties are not a good look :blink:


But but but, they are pink and frilly, they have little nightcaps and everything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> But but but, they are pink and frilly, they have little nightcaps and everything.


Well now you're talking, am I neglectful for not giving my girls frilly nighties????


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Well now you're talking, am I neglectful for not giving my girls frilly nighties????


You are a bit hun, go out and get them some little barbie clothes in the morning, youre not the only one though, I mean Ive actually seen people post pictures of their rats with no clothes on, and some people post pictures of their rats with no fur on, its totally inapropriate in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> You are a bit hun, go out and get them some little barbie clothes in the morning, youre not the only one though, I mean Ive actually seen people post pictures of their rats with no clothes on, and some people post pictures of their rats with no fur on, its totally inapropriate in my opinion.


:blink::blink: Naked rats, thats just wrong, wrong I tell you :nono:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

No, I like my rats to look like rats TYVM, they're not toys:nono:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i absolutly hate people like this
> 
> they are pets, not toys, if you want to dress something up go buy a doll!


Or have a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erm......I mean yeah what she said 

Bah yup agree....totally annoys me....but I don't like dressing up any animal (except to keep it warm....blanket things!) Is objectification. But what hope have animals got when some parents are doing worse with their kids! (thinking of the beauty pageants for young girls!)


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess if the rats aren't bothered or distressed by it then whatever floats your boat and turns you on - I confess that I knit dog jackets (just to keep small dogs warm on walks) so I can't claim to be totally anti-animal clothes   

Also - and I know I'll be really unpopular for saying this...as bizarre as it is to see a rat in a tutu...I can't help wondering if seeing a rat like this might help the "eeeek, a rat, it's vermin, I'm going to be sick, get it awaaaaaaay!!!!!!!" brigade become a bit more accepting of our furry friends as pets and indeed animals as entitled to affection and care as all other small furries rather than just something you see starring alongside cockroaches in such fly on the wall reality shows as 'The Real Filth Fighters' :nonod:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

jellybean01 said:


> I guess if the rats aren't bothered or distressed by it then whatever floats your boat and turns you on - I confess that I knit dog jackets (just to keep small dogs warm on walks) so I can't claim to be totally anti-animal clothes
> 
> Also - and I know I'll be really unpopular for saying this...as bizarre as it is to see a rat in a tutu...I can't help wondering if seeing a rat like this might help the "eeeek, a rat, it's vermin, I'm going to be sick, get it awaaaaaaay!!!!!!!" brigade become a bit more accepting of our furry friends as pets and indeed animals as entitled to affection and care as all other small furries rather than just something you see starring alongside cockroaches in such fly on the wall reality shows as 'The Real Filth Fighters' :nonod:


Obviously I was joking about dressing up the rats but youve raised a point I never thought about, surely if the rat isnt upset by it if it converts even one rat hater it cant be a bad thing.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't see it as cruel, although it is a bit odd. But then plenty of people think we are odd just for having rats. If the animal is not in distress then whats the problem? I wouldn't do it to mine, and they would be sincerely distressed if I tried lol But there's no harm in it that I can see. People dress their dogs up, thats okay in my book as long as it doesn't go too far, I mean..how many of us go 'aww' when we see a dog wearing reindeer antlers at Christmas? Handbag dogs are different, I see that as cruel because a dog should be fit and able to walk around on its own feet.

Back to the rats, I'm actually gobsmacked anyone managed to get anything like that on a rat, and have it last more then a couple of minutes. In the pics the ratties don't seem stressed out so *shrug* each to their own.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Obviously I was joking about dressing up the rats .


   Buh, buh I've just been out and bought nighties for my girls :cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Buh, buh I've just been out and bought nighties for my girls :cryin:


 Ooops


----------

